# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Switchschema tussen antidepressiva

## Wilma-Vinja

Dit heb ik gevonden op internet. Misschien heeft iemand er iets aan. Mij werd verteld dat als je overstapt op een andere DA je altijd eerst helemaal moet afbouwen met het een voordat je aan het ander begint. Hieruit blijkt dat dat dus niet hoeft.

http://www.apotheekkennisbank.nl/geneesmiddelen/schemas

Groetjes Wilma.

----------


## Luuss0404

Het lijkt me niet verstandig dit op eigen houje te gaan ondernemen, overleg altijd met je behandelaar!, maar het is in elk geval de moeite waard om aan te kaarten bij de behandelaar.

----------

